# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Actualiser formulaire sans passer par bouton

## roswell34

Salut,
Lecteur rgulier de ce forum, ou j'ai trouv plein d'infos utiles, je pose ma premire question:
je travaille depuis peu sur infopath 2003 (C#) avec webservices et connexion base oracle.
J'ai cr un formualire avec des champs multiple que j'enregistre sur oracle.
Qd je clique sur mon bouton enregistrer, je souhaiterais actualiser en mme temps mon formualire (toutes les sources de donnes). J'ai rien trouv, a part crer un autre bouton avec la "fonction" actualiser, et la ca marche...
Et il possible, avec du code, soit d'actualiser directement le formulaire, soit de simuler un clic sur le bouton actualiser??  ::lol:: 
Merci pour votre aide

----------


## virgul

Salut,

il suffit de faire :


```
 thisXDocument.Query();
```

pour actualiser la base de donnes primaire.

et:


```
thisXDocument.DataObjects["bdd"].Query();
```

pour les base de donnes secondaire( bdd = le nom de ta source secondaire).

----------


## roswell34

Cool, ca marche!
Merci maitre Virgul  ::king::

----------


## jff42

Bonjour
Moi je n'en suis pas l, simplement je cherche  faire une connexion principale sur une base oracle. 
Y a-t-il une doc qq part, style "Web services pour les nuls" ? (ou mieux, des composants simili odbc, prts  cuire ?)

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Ecoute si tu veux info sur les web services faut aller dans la section appropri.
C'est  dire :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=490 
ou
http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=494
ou 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=301

Conseil: Fait des webservices .Net car en Java y a souvent des problme de compatibilit avec Infopath (le webservice ne doit pas retourner de complexe type et doit tre en mode document/literal).

++

Thierry

----------


## jff42

Jj'ai enfin trouv des bons tutoriels sur tout a
http://www.microsoft.com/france/visi...lt.aspx?chap=4

Maintenant il faut tout programmer  la main comme il y a 20 ans, j'esprais trouver des assistants... (on a des assistants dans Infopath, pour l'accs aux donnes ct client, et on n'a rien pour remplacer ODBC cot serveur). 10 ans de retard sur Lotus Notes !

----------


## virgul

> Maintenant il faut tout programmer  la main comme il y a 20 ans, j'esprais trouver des assistants... (on a des assistants dans Infopath, pour l'accs aux donnes ct client, et on n'a rien pour remplacer ODBC cot serveur). 10 ans de retard sur Lotus Notes !


Content pour toi!

Mais alors pourquoi bon dieu de bon soir pourquoi n'utilise tu pas Lotus Notes pour faire ton appli vu qu'il est tellement plus performant?  ::aie:: 

++

Thierry

----------

